# The fun never ends - hunk of tail missing



## Mommyof2Bettas (Jan 25, 2005)

Amos now has a big ol' chunk of his tail missing.
These photos are kinda blurry cuz there's water spots on the outside of his tank, but you can get the idea from the photos.

He's had problems since I got him 3 months ago with tears in his tail. He's only got one small silk plant in his tank that he doesn't really ever pay attention to. I changed his water this a.m. and didn't find any tail pieces in there, nor do I see any now. Just noticed the hunk that's missing (top of his middle fin).

What could have caused this suddenly, and what do I do about it??

















He's in 78 - 80 degree 2.5 gallon tank.
I religiously change his tank out about every 4 - 5 days.
uugh.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

could he be bitting it ? I've seen fish do this before.

RC


----------



## Mommyof2Bettas (Jan 25, 2005)

Hmm - biting it?? Would he bite that huge of a hunk off? Or would I have just seen it floating around in his tank? Cuz it's a pretty healthy size hunk of tail...

actually, now that I think about it - there was some white stuff floating around in his tank that sort of looked like stringy stuff, almost like the residue left on a mirror after wiping it off with a kleenex - but the stringies were longer. if that made any sense at all...? would that be shards of his tail???

I've never seen him bite it, but could he maybe doing that at night when I've gone home? (he is on my desk @ work) and he stares at me all day long so I make faces at him and wave and stuff - might he be bored @ night?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't know what the white stuff in his tank is, but I have seen a few Bettas take BIG chucks out of there own tails.


RC


----------



## Vergo (Feb 8, 2005)

I had one male betta that as he got older his tail just disapeared... I thought he had fin rot and ever time he got some length to it poof! it was gone. I finally cought him after many hours of watching beat his tail on the rocks and fake plants till he broke a chunk off and ate it... was quite dumbfounded by the ordeal. He did that once he started right untill he died.

Good luck with that hopfully yours wont continue that like mine did.


----------

